# Aluminum A/C Compressor Replacement for A6



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

About sixteen months ago I had a local shop replace my A/C compressor with one they purchased from Ames Performance. The compressor included the clutch. I noticed sometime after the 90-day warranty that the compressor clutch pulley bearing was making noise. I replaced that and was amazed at how the old bearing looked. There's no way it was replaced during the 'remanufacturing' process. I removed the seals and cleaned the grease out of the bearing and it sounded like an old worn out axle bearing. So the noise issue was solved with a $25 bearing a few hours effort and some loaner tools from AutoZone. Now the front seal is leaking already and slinging oil on the underside of my hood that I refinished last year. I'm thinking about going with one of the aluminum ten cylinder compressors that supposedly replace the old GM A6 compressor with no modifications in hose mountings, brackets, etc. My question to the group is has anyone installed one of these aluminum compressors and if so, what was your experience with the fitment and overall satisfaction with the compressor, its cooling capability, and the brand you used. I have already switched to the R134 refrigerant so that's not an issue with the replacement. Thanks in advance for any input you may have.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hopefully some memebrs here have done this swap. If you don't get a respose in a few days, try the PY Forum...here is one thread on the subject.... 

Pulled the trigger on a replacement AC compressor - PY Online Forums

Hope this helps.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the response and link. Good information.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

After a few weeks of ordering compressors and trying them, I finally found a true bolt on replacement. Be aware if you're interested in replacing your old GM A6 compressor with one of the modern aluminum body compressors that the Four Seasons style will require modifications. The muffler mounting on the back of the Four Seasons style compressor is higher and causes issues with the rear bracket that goes between the compressor and the intake manifold. While it physically fits the aluminum bracket on the front and the lower triangle bracket, you will not be able to use the intake manifold bracket or the muffler mounting bracket.

I purchased a Pro6ten compressor from OldAir and it appears to be a good bolt on replacement. I did a 'dry fit' and everything is in the correct place for all hoses, brackets, etc. to fit.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Here are a couple pictures of the finished project.


----------

